# We are stupid now and then



## ICE (Jul 24, 2013)

Some years ago, we started accepting furnaces with a field installed cord and attachment plug.  The reason that we had required a hard wired disconnect is that the furnace was not listed or shipped with a cord and attachment plug.

One local jurisdiction after another quit asking for the hard wire and then we did too.  The reason for relaxing the requirement is that we don't know for a fact that the furnace in front of us didn't come with the cord and plug.  That's a load of crap but it's my load of crap, so I do as I am told....mostly....not always

I told this company to install a hard wire with a disconnect.  And get a permit for the disconnect.









I am not a fan of this type of B vent connector.  They have it so crooked that it hasn't made up with the furnace.





It never will because it's upside down.


----------



## north star (Jul 24, 2013)

*+ \ + \*

ICE,

Are you sure that's a Type B vent ?.....I see the manufacturer listing

on the connector, but the vent itself looks like a flex dryer duct.

*/ + / +*


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 24, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ \ + \*ICE,
> 
> Are you sure that's a Type B vent ?.....I see the manufacturer listing
> 
> ...


Furnaces are tested under UL 1995 and are not approved for cord connection.

The connector is flex and not B vent.

Are you ever lucky enough to get a good inspection sent your way?


----------



## ICE (Jul 24, 2013)

If you roll the picture over and blow it up, you can see where it says for use with type B vent.  You are correct that it is not type B.... it isn't type anything.


----------



## ICE (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw this today.  I guess these folks think it is B-vent.  Granted, they may not have been able to read English but you would think that an arrow would give them a clue.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 22, 2013)

American metal products assembled in Mexico and probably made in china. Not approved for use in

Pc1


----------



## fatboy (Aug 22, 2013)

I like the lack of 1' clearance that was required on the first label, and lacking on the fascia at the exterior...... yikes!


----------



## Alias (Aug 22, 2013)

I like the furnace in the front yard right next to the front door...........and a window a/c..........wow

Sue


----------



## pwood (Aug 22, 2013)

sue,

 Kind of reminds you of your previous jurisdiction i'll bet. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alias (Aug 23, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> sue, Kind of reminds you of your previous jurisdiction i'll bet. :mrgreen:


Yep, though you wouldn't find one of these new fangled contraptions there, no firebox to load wood into.   

Sue


----------



## klarenbeek (Sep 19, 2013)

The flex connector to the furnace is a listed b vent flex connector, we see them used quite a bit here.  They can't extend through any partitions such as walls or ceilings, can't be used in concealed locations, and need to be properly supported/ secured in place.   ICE, the one in your first picture (and second) is installed upside down. I would also fail them for not properly securing the vent to the furnace.

The second picture....WOW... Again, the b vent flex connector can't go through a partition- the enclosure around the appliance.  Under the eave, not only needs 1" clearance to combustibles, but it also doesn't appear to have upward slope. Finally, per its listing, b vent can't be exposed to the outdoors below the roof line.


----------



## Jobsaver (Sep 19, 2013)

Alias said:
			
		

> I like the furnace in the front yard right next to the front door...........and a window a/c..........wowSue


The ambiiance will be complete when the water heater is relocated to the front porch to accomodate the outdoor laundry.


----------

